# I am Fumming! - HELP ME!! <--- **



## nessa_watson (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey there pet lovers

i posted on this forum a while back after my and my girlfriend decided to get another dog for ness, a few weeks ago we decided against it because it would be stress it is enough sress having one dog...

So here is my problem!

I am sick to death of being pulled down the street and around the park... ( sometimes i let her of in the park to play with other dogs 

its not funny my hands go purple and my girlfriend cant walk her she pulls her over...

i tend to walk her on the choke collar, and harness just a normall harness...

was reading on the internet about them halti headcollar, i went out and bought one of these and it just keepes comming off.. se pulls backwards and it flies of... good job its connected to her collor!

Guys i need you help 

All i want is a device that will stop the pulling lol

i just want to walk her and her to be hapopy 

right no my hands are killing 

here is a pic of her

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Thanks david


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

We use a gencon (google gencon all in one), it worked with Major but he isn't an excessive puller and wouldn't pull backwards to get out of it. We did buy it on recommendation from others who say it solved alll there problems.

I'm sure others will be along with better advice soon.


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

my friends dog is the same look on The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead my friend swears by it she says the haltis dont work but these are different . hope it helps


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

We use a gentle leader for our dog....who pulls a bit, but is big (50kg).


----------



## wynnpot (Jan 25, 2011)

You are walking her on a choke collar and harness? A half choke I assume, either way, if you are not using it correctly, you are allowing her to choke yourself. I suggest if you are not going to correct her pulling, then you should stop using this collar and switch to a flat one. 

If she is pulling in the harness and there is no front clip, then I would stop using the harness for the time being when you want her to heel, as she will be able to use her whole body against you. 

She will pull off a halti, or anything that goes on her face, if you don't allow her time to get used to it. Ensure it is correctly fitting and reward her every time you put it on her. Even just make her wear it for a few seconds, treat, then take it off. Etc.

Remember, every time you take a step in the direction she has pulled you in she has received a BIG reward and is all the more likely to pull harder. There are ALOT of ways to teach lose lead walking and not all methods work for all dogs. Have a search on this forum there have been a few recently (I don't really have time to type them out ). The main thing is to be consistent with training - when I'm working with a new dog I'll attach the lead to the collar when I want heelwork. I attach it to the harness if I can't really be bothered and just want to get to the car etc etc. they learn the difference quickly.


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, we tried a Halti & a Canny-neither of them stopped our Molly pulling :-( We have just bought a Dogmatic & it's stopped her pulling straight away.....she still tries to pull it off every now & again but i can now walk her on my own,i used to have to go with my bf 'cos after 10mins using the other collars my arms used to go numb. the only thing i don't like is that it rides up into her right eye ( where the lead connects under the chin) and causes her eye to run a bit but otherwise it's fab!!


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Try this rope lead figure 8 dog lead make walking your dog easy on eBay!
It is a figure 8 halter and lead combo. If she gets the nose band off it is a straight slip collar so she can't escape.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww she looks a bit like my girl.

We have also had terrible trouble with pulling, Daisy has a dog aggression issue too which makes her very difficult to control sometimes.

We have tried a halti, a gencon, a harness, a half check and the only thing that works for us is a Dogmatic headcollar.

I would really recommend them as they do not ride up and they do not tighten around the face as the dog pulls. They are simillar to a horse headcollar and are really securely fitted so it would be difficult for a dog to get it off.

Dogmatic Headcollar


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As well as trying all the gadgets to stop pulling can you try training her with a treat in your hand just in front of her nose, keep saying heel and giving her the treat regularly, if you are using the half choke just let this slack and then a slight tweak, not a yank.

A treat will help them focus in the right position and then they are rewarded, it might help to slow him down and practice as well as finding something to deal with the pulling.

Training this is such an ongoing battle, but it is worth keeping at the training as well as the harness etc. I also find that my springer is much better on the way home from a walk so i really hone in on practising then, which is now starting to pay off on the outward journey.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

nessa_watson said:


> I am sick to death of being pulled down the street and around the park...
> ( sometimes i let her of in the park to play with other dogs
> its not funny my hands go purple and my GF cant walk her she pulls her over...
> i tend to walk her on the choke collar, and harness just a [normal] harness...
> ...


hey, David!  sounds like U are very frustrated, how old is the dog? 
she looks like a Staffy or Staff-X, possibly? they are extremely-muscular but they are also athletic and active - 
how much REAL aerobic exercise does she get? a now-and-then off-leash run will not do it; she'll be antsy, 
and want to go, go, go, do, do, do... which only adds to the pulling. 

do U have a yard, or safe-access to a fenced area for off-leash play - tennis court or other? 
[be SURE she potties before entering, and should she stool, please *do* pick up after her - 
it's the fastest way to get dogs banned, and makes a terrible impression.] 
another dog is the best toy of all, if she has a buddy, set up play dates - if not, 
play fetch, tug, etc - ACTIVELY, not la-de-da; soon as she brings the ball back, whip it across the space so she chases!

walking her is much, much easier once she's had a bit of run or tug; if there's no yard, 
and U have steps which have good traction, play fetch on the stairs! 

convert her H-harness if need be with a LOCKING-carabiner across the intersection of the straps on her chest; 
if she already has a metal-ring thee, HURRAH! :thumbup: U are already set - use a double-ended Swiveling snap to make the connection with the leash, so it won't kink and twist. 
fit her harness SMOOTH and SNUG - no fingers should go under anywhere, she has no coat to pad her, 
it should lay -flat- and embrace her firmly, not slither-around when tugged sideways; if it fits poorly, 
OR THE BUCKLES GO INTO HER ARMPITS which can create terrible wounds or pinch or bruise painfully!, 
try turning it upside-down and see if the buckles are now safely Out Of her tender, thin-skinned armpits; 
if not, U need another harness which fits her properly - a used one is easy, check Craigslist or summat. 

when handling her, use HER momentum - not Your Muscle
keep Ur hands ___Low___ and arms/wrists --straight-- not bent at elbow and wrist, it's bad body-mechanics 
and weakens Ur whole upper-body; with the leash clipped to the front of her chest, her rear-drive becomes a push 
against the harness and her own momentum can be used to bring her around to FACE U anytime: 
just use gentle steady traction on the leash or long-line, pulling across U FROM her side [where she's walking] 
toward the off-side - if U slow-down, pull the leash across Ur body, and take one large step backward, she does a U-turn. 
*almost no force is involved, there is no need to jerk or yank - it can almost be done with the fingers, 
and most folks can do this one-handed BUT this is not advised: if she saw something & lunged, 
the leash/long-line could burn Ur hands or pop from Ur grip, and there goes the dog! :scared: *

meantime, *be sure* U are fitting the Halti-headcollar properly, it should be FLAT & SNUG on her neck: 
no fingers under it at all - and as close to her ears as it will go. this puts the noseband in the right area, 
so that it should neither slip into her eyes [ouch] nor OFF of her nose - whoops.  
*she should wear it for meals only for 3 or 4 days - 
using the front-clip harness for walks; then *add* wearing the Halti for walks, but the *leash* 
is on the harness at the chest - her head is free, this is just to get her used to the feeling! 
so now she wears it 2x/day at meals, and 3? 5? 6? times for walks, potty-trips, out to the car... 
after another 4 to 5 days of wearing it SANS-leash for meals & any leash-time, now... 
clip the LIGHT 6-ft, 1/2-inch to 3/4-inch wide leash to her Halti... if U usually use a WIDE [inch or more], DOUBLE-thick 
nylon, bull-snap, heavy-duty snap, etc, or inch-wide or /34-inch wide leather leash, it's too heavy; that weight 
is all carried On Her Nose-band, and she will protest! it's uncomfortable and more, needless; 
with any headcollar that clips Under the chin, much lighter-than-usual gear [leash and clip] is plenty. *

make her first 'with leash' excursion with the headcollar *short*, brisk and happy - keep her moving, 
not standing and sniffing or dawdling along - she will fuss less with the noseband. 
when U get her back home after a 5-to-10-minute BRISK continuous walk, Give her treats! 
then immediately take the headcollar off. don't put it back on till her next meal, or next potty-trip - 
and this time, use the harness. 
next day, see how she reacts with another *short* walk with the leash on the chin of the headcollar - 
U should be out of the woods, she should be untroubled and not fuss unless it gets into her eyes - watch for that!

hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

A dogmatic is what is needed, or a front clip harness. An ordinary harness encourages pulling, they are what are used on sled dogs and tracker dogs. A front clip harness works like this: if the dog pulls, he just turns himself around.

A dogmatic is a headcollar, but unlike the halti if fitted properly, it does not come off, nor ride up. The only adjustable part is the neck strap. With a double ended lead, you can attach one end to the headcollar and the other to his collar, so that you have control of both. If the dog can't get his nose up, then he cannot pull. It is just like a horse's headcollar and a horse is a darned sight stronger than a dog!

Oh, and lose the choke chain, please. They are known to cause damage to the neck and trachea.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/143186-half-check-collar.html

I received some great advice on my recent thread about a similar problem, may be worth a read


----------



## villf1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi I have started to use a Lupi harness and it's great! Izzy still pulls a little but my shoulder remains intact after a walk now! Good luck with finding something that works


----------



## nessa_watson (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey All Thanks for your replies!



lynn86 said:


> my friends dog is the same look on The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead my friend swears by it she says the haltis dont work but these are different . hope it helps


Lynn, thats an option  Thanks!


wynnpot said:


> You are walking her on a choke collar and harness?


Hey There Wynnpot
I am using a choke collor its just metal ... and when she pulls it just drags me with her/ or my girlfriend with her
Thanks!


OllieBob said:


> Try this rope lead figure 8 dog lead make walking your dog easy on eBay!
> It is a figure 8 halter and lead combo. If she gets the nose band off it is a straight slip collar so she can't escape.


Hey Olliebob, Are you using This or somthing Similar,m its a very good option!
Thanks!



Nina_82 said:


> Aww she looks a bit like my girl.
> 
> We have also had terrible trouble with pulling, Daisy has a dog aggression issue too which makes her very difficult to control sometimes.
> I would really recommend them as they do not ride up and they do not tighten around the face as the dog pulls. They are simillar to a horse headcollar and are really securely fitted so it would be difficult for a dog to get it off.


Hey Nina,

Daisy is a lovely dog very similar to mine 
Thanks for the input... can you Daisy get that of if she tried?
That Hyalti think that i bought ness Waggs her head so fast and its off  good job its connected to her collor
Thanks david


----------



## nessa_watson (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies the admin hasnt acccsepted my post


----------



## nessa_watson (Jan 15, 2011)

OllieBob said:


> Try this rope lead figure 8 dog lead make walking your dog easy on eBay!
> It is a figure 8 halter and lead combo. If she gets the nose band off it is a straight slip collar so she can't escape.


that looks a good option!


----------



## nessa_watson (Jan 15, 2011)

Nina_82 said:


> Aww she looks a bit like my girl.
> 
> We have also had terrible trouble with pulling, Daisy has a dog aggression issue too which makes her very difficult to control sometimes.
> 
> ...


kool - that is an very good option

your daisy the spit of my nessa


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You sound very stressed and are probably passing that on to your dog, making the walk stressfull even before it begins. If you pre empt her being bad she will pick up on it and be stressfull too.

Try putting her lead on and off occasionally without actually taking her out, so as she doesn't get excited when she see's her lead. Leave it in view, say on the sofa, for her to see it as an everyday thing.

Be as calm and quiet as possible when getting her ready to go out, no speaking - she doesn't know what you're saying anyway. If she gets excited as you're going out of the door, turn round and come back in, coat off and all. Most of all - chill out!
I've done this with Flynn and now he doesn't care about his lead, is very calm when going out and if he does get excited we come back. Something he's learned well, so now we hardly ever have to.


----------

